# Gute Hardware??



## AlligatorF (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo
ich möchte mir in nächster zeit einen 850€ Gaming PC zusammenstellen
MB: Gigabyte GA-H67A-D3H-B3, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-2380P, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52380P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: http://geizhals.at/648567
Graka: XFX Radeon HD 6870 900M Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (HD-687A-CDFC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AAKX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Laufwerk: Sony Optiarc AD-5280S schwarz, SATA, bulk (-0B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gehäuse: LC-Power Pro-917B Titus_X | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Lüfter: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Win7: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Monitor: Acer G225HQVbd, 21.5" (ET.WG5HE.012) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Tastatur: Tt eSPORTS Challenger Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (KB-CHL002GR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Maus Gigabyte GM-M6900 Precision Optical Gaming Mouse, USB | Geizhals.at Deutschland
is das jz gut?...passt auch farblich gut zusammen 
brauch ich noch irgendwelche komponenten oder kann ich nach dem zusammenbau schon draufloszocken? (Soundkarte etc.)
brauche ich als prozessor den http://geizhals.at/580328 oder reicht der 4x3,10Ghz 2380P
Funktioniert BF3 auf hoch?


----------



## Zocker15xD (20. Februar 2012)

Du hast den RAM vergessen.  Da würde ich dann gleich 8GB nehmen, bei den Preisen...

Das Mainboard is okay. Alternativ ginge auch das Board in meiner Signatur, ein modifiziertes Msi-H61-Board mit einigigen Funktionen vom H67-Chipsatz.

Von dem 2380P hab ich ja noch nie was gehört.  Wenn du NICHT übetakten willst, dann reicht dir der normale i5 2400 und halt ein H61/67-Board, wenn du übertakten willst, dann nimmst du den 2500K (K steht für offener Multiplikator => lässt sich leichter und "stärker" übertakten) und ein P67-Board, z.B. das ASROCK P67 Pro3.

Was die Grafikkarte betrifft, dann reicht dir die normale 1GB-Version, z.B. die Sapphire HD 6870 1GB ist sehr leise (hatte ich selbst mal). Zu der Karte sage ich dann nachher noch mehr.

Das Gehäuse kommt mir bisschen wie ein Spar-Gehäuse vor (TS-Power sagt eig. schon alles  ), aber im Prinzip ist es okay. Wird wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so stabil sein wie teurere Gehäuse und die Lüfter werden etwas lauter sein.

Von den Bequiet-Netzteilen kann ic hdir wegen dem BQT-Bug nur abraten. Stattdessen kannst du eins von Corsair, Cougar oder Antec nehmen, sicherheitshalber würde ich gleich 500-550W (auch als Reserve für ggf. spätere Aufrüstungen) nehmen. Wenn du etwas mehr Geld dafür ausgeben willst,  rate ich dir gleich zu Enermax oder Seasonic, die sind dann noch effizienter und bringen konstantere Leistung.

Reicht dir wirklich ein 21 Zoll-Bildschirm? 24-Zoller gibts schon ab 150 Euro:
hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche - Monitore / TV - LED-Displays - 60 cm (24")

Wenn du alles zusammengebaut, Win 7 installiert und alles eingerichtet hast, kannst du auch schon loszocken, wenn der Rechner sonst keine Probleme macht.

Zu BF3: Also der i5 2400 wird dir die nächsten Jhare noch für alle Spiele reichen, aber mit der 6870 wirst du BF3 wohl nur auf "Sehr Hoch" flüssig spielen können. "Ultra" geht dann ab einer 560 Ti für 200 Euro, die du auch alternativ zu der 6870 nehmen könntest, grade weil Nvidia modernere Technik, sprich PhysX oder 3D-Vision hat...

Hier hast du noch ein paar BF3-Benchs, wo du genau sehen kannst, ab wo es flüssig geht (flüssig ab 30FPS):
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...t-1111-Beta-Test-des-Tages/Action-Spiel/Test/


----------



## AlligatorF (20. Februar 2012)

Der Bildschirm reicht völlig da ich nicht so viel Platz hab und nah dran sitz
Bei BF 3 reicht mir Sehr hoch auf jeden Fall
Der RAM steht unter CPU
Also statt dem Mainboard das http://geizhals.at/620932 oder das auch?ASRock 970 Extreme3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at   (das ist aber billiger)
Wieso reicht mir die Saphire? Auch für die Zukunft?
Vom Gehäuse kann ich mir im Moment nicht mehr Leisten (sieh aber cool aus )
Statt dem Lüfter Corsair Gaming Series GS500 500W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-500G) | Geizhals.at 
eig will ich schon übertakten


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2012)

Sieht insgesamt gut aus, das Board ist halt nicht zum Übertakten geeignet, aber das scheint Dir ja egal zu sein - der i5-2400 wäre da auch meine Wahl.

Bei der Festplatte schau am besten bei dem Shop, wo Du dann am Ende bestellst, was es da so auf Lager gibt. SATA2 oder 3 und 7200U/Min, ansonsten tun sich die Hersteller an sich nix. Und durch das Preiswirrwarr seit letztem Jahr (Flut in Thailand => Produktionsrückstände und horrende Preise für eine Weile) kann es sein, dass Du auch für wenig mehr direkt deutlich größere Festplatten.


----------



## AlligatorF (20. Februar 2012)

ne ich will übertakten ich nehm mir den 2500k und das Asrock 970 extreme 3 is doch geeignet? oder?
Nicht die Caviar Blue Festplatte?? Kannst mir an link geben für a billigere?

Frage: Hat der PC  ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis?

Mit i5 2500k und asrock p67 pro3 kostet der spaß 815€ Finde ich guat? Ihr?

http://geizhals.at/642403 ich glaube die nehm ich. empfehlenswert?

übrigens: Frage von meinem Freund: sin de Fx prozessoren von AMD wo man einen hexa- oder octcore braucht um eine ordentliche Leistung zu haben empfehlenswert?


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Februar 2012)

Oh, den RAM hatte ich übersehen.  Der Value Select is okay.

Was das 970 Extreme 3 betrifft: Das ist ein Board für AMD-Prozessoren, nicht für Intel.  Mit dem Pro 3 bist du gut dran...sehr billig und bietet viel für den Preis. Dann wird der 2500K+ Pro 3 das Beste sein. Allerdings brauchst du noch einen guten Kühler...der Boxed-Cooler wird schon ohne Übertakten verdammt laut. Ideal wäre z.B. der Thermalright Macho oder der Scythe Mugen 3.

Zur GTX 560: Wie gesagt, du brachst mehr als einen Gigabyte Speicher nur bei extrem hohen Auflösungen (z.B. mehrere Bildschirme) jenseits von FullHD und mit extrem vielen Details, und dazu ist die Karte eh zu langsam...be ideinem Gebrauch bringen 2GB überhaupt nix!!!
AUßerdem ist die GTX 560 sogar noch langsamer (und teurer!!!) wie eine HD 6870. Wenn du eine andere Karte willst, solltest du gleich zur GTX 560 *Ti* greifen, die ist dann ca. 15% schneller als eine HD 6870...die 560 mit Ti ist eine völlig andere Karte wie die 560 ohne Ti.

Zu den FX: Es ist so, dass beim reien Zocken viel mehr die Leitung der einzelnen Kerne eine Rolle spielen wie die Anzahl der Kerne (Beispiel Crysis: Ein 2-Kerner ist hier kaum langsamer als ein 4-Kerner, da Crysis nicht von mehr als 2 Kernen profitiert). Deswegen ist selbst der i5 2400 bei BF3 noch deutlich schneller als der stärkste Bulldozer (FX), da beim i5er die einzelnen Kerne mehr Leistung haben als beim FX-8150, und weil BF3 gar nicht von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren kann (BF3 ist übrigens eine Ausnahme; die meisten Games heute profitieren nicht mal von mehr als 2 Kernen).
Also letztendlich bringt ein Hexa- bzw. Octacore von AMD beim Zocken überhaupt keine Mehrleistung-eher das Gegenteil.

Bei anderen Anwendungen, z.B. Multitasking, Videobearbeitung können aber dann auch die vollen 6 bzw. 8 Kerne belastet werden, und da ist dann ein FX-Prozessor schneller als ein i5er. (Beispiel: 8 Tasks geöffnet: Der i5 muss 2 Tasks pro Kern bearbeiten, der AMD FX-8150 bekommt einen Task pro Kern => AMD ist schneller, da i5 2 Tasks pro Kern bearbeiten muss).


----------



## AlligatorF (21. Februar 2012)

Letzte Frage; werde mir (fast) alle Komponenten hier bestellen Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Sehr billig (manchmal sogar als Geizhals)
Ist der Shop empfehlenswert?
Kennst du einen besseren?
Also bei 1920:1080 reicht die 1gb
Hir noch ein anderer RAM http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...mGroup-Elite-DDR3-1333-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Februar 2012)

Ja, der Shop ist okay. Alternativ kannst du auch bei Hardwareversand bestellen, die sind preislich meistens noch billiger, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Vielleicht kriegst du da ja alle Teile und musst nicht noch irgendwo anders bestellen, was dich ja auch zusätzlich Porto kostet. Geizhals ist übrigens kein Shop, sondern vergleicht lediglich die Preise verschiedener Shops... 

1GB reicht in jedem Fall. 2GB würden dir vielleicht je nach dem ~2FPS mehr bringen, aber das ist schon alles.
Für welche Karte hast dich denn jetzt entschieden?

Der RAM ist auch okay.


----------



## AlligatorF (21. Februar 2012)

für die 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) - Computer Shop -
passt? bf3 auf sehr hoch?
Bezüglich zusammenbauen: hab in der schule einen alten rechner (ms dos und dann auch win7)mit graka  mb floppy und hd zusammengabaut aber an alles kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern  zb wenn ich den startknopf an die falschen pole stecke dann beginnt es zu rauchen.
kann ich alles in der anleitung nachlesen oder auf youtube? dich kann ich ja auch fragen
Sind bei dem gehäuse alle kabel dabei? Muss ich die Sata jumpern? wärmepaste beim i5 dabei?


----------



## Varulven (21. Februar 2012)

Mir ist grade aufgefallen daß du keinen extra CPU-Kühler ausgewählt hast. Man kann zwar den Boxed-Kühler nehmen, meistens sind die aber von der Kühlleistung nicht so doll und ausserdem auch laut. Kann ich bei Intel aber nicht so gut beurteilen, ich selber hab AMD.


----------



## AlligatorF (22. Februar 2012)

Na ich kann immer no aufrüsten, und wenn sie mir zu laut ist musik lauter


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Februar 2012)

AlligatorF schrieb:


> für die 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) - Computer Shop -
> passt? bf3 auf sehr hoch?
> Bezüglich zusammenbauen: hab in der schule einen alten rechner (ms dos und dann auch win7)mit graka  mb floppy und hd zusammengabaut aber an alles kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern  zb wenn ich den startknopf an die falschen pole stecke dann beginnt es zu rauchen.
> kann ich alles in der anleitung nachlesen oder auf youtube? dich kann ich ja auch fragen
> Sind bei dem gehäuse alle kabel dabei? Muss ich die Sata jumpern? wärmepaste beim i5 dabei?


 
Soviel zum Zusammenbau: ALTERNATE (also Anleitung sollte man auch immer hinzuziehen, aber fürs grobe sind so Videos immer ziemlich gut, oder halt dann hier nachfragen  )
Kabel sind bei den Komponenten und Gehäuse alle dabei.
Jumpern auf Master oder Slave ist glaub ich ein Relikt aus IDE-Zeiten, du verbindest die Laufwerke einfach mit dem Mainboard.


----------



## AlligatorF (22. Februar 2012)

welches win 7 home premium soll ich nehmen?
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM - Computer Shop - Hardware,
oder
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM - Computer Shop - Hardware,
schnickschnacck wie kabeln etc brauche ich nicht, nur wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2012)

Nimm das mit SP1 - das andere ist wohl teurer, weil es mit dem uralten Einkaufspreis kalkuliert wurde. Das mit SP1 ist nämlich neuer.


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Februar 2012)

Da du keinen extra Cpu-Kühler kausfst brauchst du auch Wärmeleitpaste. Hol dir am Besten welche in ner Spritze. Die kann man gut dosieren.


----------



## AlligatorF (22. Februar 2012)

Ja mach ich


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2012)

Moment mal: wenn Du KEINEN extra Kühler kaufst, brauchst du auch keine Paste - die ist bei den Boxed-Kühlern schon drauf. Und bei den extra-Kühlern ist idR auch immer ein bisschen Paste dabei. Schadet aber nicht, sich mal eine Tube zu holen - ich hab meine Spritze mit Paste für damals 8 MARK 95 immer noch, und die Paste ist noch einwandfrei. Ich drück zur Sicherheit erstmal nen cm Paste raus, die ich dann nicht benutzte, weil die Paste ganz vorne in der Spritze evlt. vom langen rumliegen was gealtert sein könnte.


----------



## Kreon (22. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Von den Bequiet-Netzteilen kann ic hdir wegen dem BQT-Bug nur abraten.


 
Und der wäre? Welche Netzteile sind betroffen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. Februar 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Und der wäre? Welche Netzteile sind betroffen?



Let me google that for you
 

Guck mal da: [Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ComputerBase Forum
Die neueren Netzteile (ab Produktionsjahr 2010) sollen zwar nicht betroffen sein, aber das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung leider nicht bestätigen...deswegen würde ich sichergehen und eins von ner anderen Marke nehmen...

@Varulven Die Intel-Boxed-Kühler machen einen Höllenlärm, deswegen rate ich Alligator auch, zu einne mKatana 3 oder so zu greifen. Die 20 Euro sind es wert!


----------



## AlligatorF (23. Februar 2012)

Warum kostet der Cpu ohne Kühler mehr als die boxed version?


----------



## Varulven (23. Februar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich wegen der Garantie. Im Beipackzettel zu meinem Phenom II X6 steht explizit: "Verwenden sie *ausschliesslich* den mitgelieferten Kühlkörper/Lüfter. Bei Verwendung eines anderen Kühlkörpers verfällt der Garantieanspruch." Ist bei Intel wahrscheinlich genauso.


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. Februar 2012)

Und wie wollen sie das überprüfen? Außerdem kühlt der Katana 3 viel besser als der boxed-Kühler, also wegen Temperaturproblemen wird der i5 auf jeden fall nicht defekt. 
Wenn man CPUs übertaktet, dann verfällt ja eigentlich auch die Garantie. Aber wenn je eine CPU wegen OC hinüber ist, dannschicken sie dir trotzdem eine neue. Zu überprüfen, ob übertaktet wurde, ist nämlich teurer und aufwändiger als gleich eine neue zu schicken.
Bei meinem i5 2400 steht übrigens nix von Garantieverfall, wenn man nicht den Boxed-Kühler benutzt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2012)

Das mit der Garantie ist eh nur für die evlt. Zusatzgarantie - die 2 Jahre, die Du Gewährleistung hast, sind davon nicht betroffen. UNd wenn Du selber Schuld warst, hast Du eh keine Garantie/Gewährleistung - und falls Du nicht selber schuld warst: eine CPU geht nicht einfach so kaputt, wenn sie vorher 2 Jahre lang lief. D.h. eine evlt. längere Garantie vom Hersteller als Kaufargument ist ohnehin nicht nötig 

Vor vielen Jahren war es halt noch so: Onlineshops gab es kaum, und eine CPU mit Lüfter war das Produkt für den Normal-User, das auch in normalen Läden im Regal mit Packung für zB 200 DM verkauft wurde - da war im Preis auch Martketing usw. stärker mit drin als bei Tray-CPUs. Zudem waren Kühler damals noch - in Relation zum CPU-Preis - sehr teuer, die Boxed-Lüfter waren ebenfalls relativ gesehen rel. teuer. Dann haben aber erste Shops auch "Tray"-Versionen angeboten, die an sich nur für Firmen gedacht waren und daher (hohe Stückzahlen, keine offizielle UVP und kein Kühler) billiger waren als die Retail-Versionen. Und CPU-Kühler wiederum wurden zeitgleich auch viel erschwinglicher. Daher kauften viele Leute dann "plötzlich" Tray.

Aber schon seit mind ca 5-6 Jahren ist es so, dass Tray nicht mehr viel günstiger als Boxed ist und inzwischen oft sogar teurer. Denn durch Onlineshops&co werden die Preise so knapp kalkuliert, dass die Unterschiede immer kleiner wurden. Zudem sind Kühler auch viel billiger geworden, der Boxed-Kühler zB wäre sicher grad mal ein Kühler für 5-6€, wenn man ihn als eigenes Produkt verkaufen wollte. Wegen der Garantie (und auch weil vielen der BoxedLüfter reicht) kaufen wiederum die meisten im Zweifel dann die Boxed-Version, vor einigen Jahren fing das an, da die Ersparnis tray vs Boxed kaum mehr der Rede wert war. Mittlerweile kaufen so viele Leute dann die Boxed-Version, dass die Mengenrabatte für die Boxed-CPU oft für einen geringeren Preis sorgen als bei den Tray-Versionen, für die die Shops mangels hoher Stückzahlen wiederum keine großen Mengenrabatte mehr bekommen. 

Für einen großen PC-Hersteller, der eigene Kühler verwenden will und viele CPUs einkauft, dürfte Tray allerdings am Ende dann doch billiger sein - aber in normalen Onlineshops ist es nur noch selten so.


----------



## Kreon (23. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Zu überprüfen, ob übertaktet wurde, ist nämlich teurer und aufwändiger als gleich eine neue zu schicken.


 
Wie wird das überprüft, bzw. was ist das teure daran?


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. Februar 2012)

Da bin ich überfragt. Kannst ja mal googeln... 

EDIT: Ich hab hier mal n Thread von PCGH gefunden, wo das meiste drinsteht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...llen-das-der-prozessor-uebertaktet-wurde.html

Durch die höhere Spannung beim Übertakten verändert sich die Struktur des Prozessors, d.h. man muss die CPU aufmachen und unterm Micorskop anschauen. Aber wenn da ein Mitarbeiter 15 min. pro CPU (von Tausenden) am Mikroskop hockt, dann wird das nachher teurer wie eine neue CPU.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Durch die höhere Spannung beim Übertakten verändert sich die Struktur des Prozessors, d.h. man muss die CPU aufmachen und unterm Micorskop anschauen. Aber wenn da ein Mitarbeiter 15 min. pro CPU (von Tausenden) am Mikroskop hockt, dann wird das nachher teurer wie eine neue CPU.


 naja, das hängt davon ab, wieviele CPUs unberechtigt eingereicht werden. Nehmen wir mal mal, dass es 640 CPUs pro Monat pro Prüfmitarbeiter sind. Natürlich nur die CPUs, bei denen nicht sowieso eine Reklamation sofort abgelehnt wird wegen sichtbaren mechanischen Schäden oder Brandspuren. 640 Stück unter der Annahme, dass ein Mitarbeiter alle 15 Min eine CPU checken kann und 4 Wochen im Monat eine 40Std-Woche hat. Der Mitarbeiter kostet Intel pro Stunde zB 30$, also knapp 5000$ im Monat. Nehmen wir weiter an, dass die CPUs im Schnitt 200$ Dollar Kosten verursachen, wenn Intel die Reklamation akzeptiert und dem Kunden eine neue "schenkt". Dann würde sich der Mitarbeiter schon rentieren, wenn er nur 25 unberechtigte Reklamationen entlarvt, denn 25 CPUs zu je 200$ würden Intel 5000$ kosten, was dem Gehalt des Testers entspricht. 25 von 640, das sind nur 3,9%. Also wenn nur 4% der Leute unberechtigt reklamieren, dann lohnt sich der Mitarbeiter bereits komplett.

Wenn eine neue CPU Intel nur 100$ kostet, steigt die nötige "Schummelquote" (auch Wulffdale-Quote genannt...  ) halt auf 8%. 

Jetzt ist halt die Frage: wieviele OC-Freaks reklamieren ihre CPUs, obwohl sie es selber schuld waren...? Klar, meine Zahlen sind nur Beispiele, ich weiß nicht, was die CPU kalkulatorisch für Intel wirklich kostet, vlt isses sogar für Intel teuer, weil sie am Ende den KLaufpreis erstatten müssen? Und ich denke nicht, dass so ein MItarbeiter viel teurer wäre, vlt. isser sogar viel billiger, wenn man selbst Laien da leicht anlernen kann. Aber so oder so: ich wollte zeigen, dass es eben von der Wulffdale-Quote abhängt, ob es sich lohnt 


Ich frag mich sowieso, wie hoch überhaupt die Reklamationsquote bei CPUs ist. ^^


----------



## Kreon (23. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Da bin ich überfragt.



Von dir kommt doch der ursprüngliche Post, in dem das behauptet wird. Komisch, .....  



Herbboy schrieb:


> Beispielrechnung


 
Love it, hast mal wieder eine deiner vielen Überschlagsrechnungen ausgepackt. Das macht halt nen richtigen Herb aus hehe


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. Februar 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Von dir kommt doch der ursprüngliche Post, in dem das behauptet wird. Komisch, .....


 
Ich wusste, dass die Methode, OC auzuspüren, sich nicht wirklich lohnt, aber wie genau das gemacht wird, wusste ich auf Anhieb nicht. Aber wie du im Edit sehen kannst, hab ichs ja dann doch erklärt... 

Und wie Herb das natürlich alles sehr ausführlich (  ) erklärt hat, hängt das natürlich von versch. Faktoren (kurz halt die Wulffdale-Quote) ab, ob es dann doch überprüft wird oder halt nicht.


----------



## Kreon (23. Februar 2012)

Edit: Input wird generiert ..... 
Da waren die Finger mal wieder schneller als das Hirn.


----------

